# FS African Cichlids



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

$10 Red Zebra

Not compatible with my tankmates...

Pick up or deliver to a skytrain station.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

How big, pics?

Been looking for a 4-5" male since mine perished a few months back.

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> $10 Red Zebra
> 
> Not compatible with my tankmates...
> 
> Pick up or deliver to a skytrain station.


does it look like this one ..that another member here has up for sale ?








If so I am interested if Jason doesn't get it .


Teal'c said:


> How big, pics?
> 
> Been looking for a 4-5" male since mine perished a few months back.
> 
> Teal'c aka Jason


 lol ...me too... only longer ....hey man them fish are looking good btw


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Red Zebra Cichlid looks like this

Red Zebra Cichlid - Pseudotropheus estherae


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP. Its still available... Hurry before the Crays eat it!


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

its still there.! waiting for you. only $10


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP It would love to go to a good home... I really don't care that much about the price. If you want it for less just PM me. and we can talk about pricing


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP. It jumped out of its tank today. i was fortunately able to save it. before it dried up.

But seriously. If someone could take it it would be great


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP. It killed all of my austrailian redclaw crays... not cool at all. Need to get rid of it still


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> BUMP. Its still available... Hurry before the Crays eat it!


Guess this guy can take care of himself w/o any problem! Lol


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope. no problem at all. This guy's awesome. only a tad on the crazy side..

Please take him home. I'll take trades too!!!


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

stilll there!!! $5


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Still for Sale


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Red Zebra Cichlid for sale $5.


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

*hi*

i will take him from u....let me know 778-245-9110


----------

